# For Sale - 240mm Gyuto



## Dave Martell (Sep 27, 2016)

This is the first knife I've had available for sale in 6 months. :spiteful:

It's been ground with a pretty heavy convex profile with a thin edge. The wood is subtle looking, natural, very nice in the hand. This knife would suit a pro cook very well.

100% ready to go! :wink:



Stats...

Steel - CPM154 (powdered stainless)

Hardness - Rc 61-62

Handle - Western 

Handle Materials - Box elder burl, buffalo horn, & G10 spacers



*Price - $650*

Shipping - Included in USA/International - will split cost with buyer


Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 27, 2016)

That's totally beautiful... the blade profile is slick and the handle is to boot! So pretty, I need a second job to get all the knives...


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm a fan of the boxelder... looks like the stuff from one of the batches BurlSource recently offered?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 29, 2016)

This knife is *SOLD*!


----------

